# antler slingshot



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

This mule deer antler slingshot has no finish and no grooves cut for band attachment. I like the natural curvature of the antler. The handle has a piece chipped off (visible in a couple of the pictures); I'm not sure what caused that. Due to the sideways curvature of the handle, it fits better in the right hand.

The slingshot is fitted with gypsy tabs attached to the antler with Spectra thread (a layer of wrapping against the antler, then another layer to hold the leather tab in place). A spot of glue fixes the end of the thread after all the wrapping is done.



























The tubing is from McMaster-Carr. The current setup works well with 1/2" steel, but gives hand slap with 7/16" and 3/8" steel.

With the setup shown, I have to adjust the tubing at the tab before each shot, so I will probably change the attachment so that the tubing has a bigger loop at the tab.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

it looks great - nice work


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

very cool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Stunning fork, Ted. I have made a few setups like that with the same tubing. I think that if you hold off on adjusting the fork attachments and shoot it a few hundred more times the tubes and the leather will come together on their own. Don't readjust them just keep shooting. Hey, if I'm wrong all that can happen is you get whacked in the eye when a tube breaks. On second thought maybe you should readjust those connections right now.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks very nice


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow :0


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Dayhiker, I think I'll take your advice and shoot it as is for awhile, but I'll wear protective eyewear while shooting just in case. I've inspected the leather tabs carefully and they don't show any signs of slipping so far, so I'm not worried about the tabs coming off. And I'll also look out for signs of abrasion where the tubes meet the leather.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is a fine shooter. I like mule deer antler best of all, it is just the right size for a slingshot. Elk is too fat, whitetail is too skinny(unless it is a trophy)- mule deer is perfect. That one will last a lifetime!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ted These natural curves sometimes surprised by their comfort. looks very effective thatantler


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ted said:


> The slingshot is fitted with gypsy tabs attached to the antler with Spectra thread (a layer of wrapping against the antler, then another layer to hold the leather tab in place). A spot of glue fixes the end of the thread after all the wrapping is done.
> 
> With the setup shown, I have to adjust the tubing at the tab before each shot, so I will probably change the attachment so that the tubing has a bigger loop at the tab.


You might also try punching a couple of small holes along the longitudinal midline of each tab, close to where the tubes ride at draw. Then use small rubber bands or some soft cotton to tie around the middle of each loop to hold it in place within the tab. I did this for a stick shot I made, and it worked very well ... kept the tubes from slipping out of place.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's perfect with its own shape and it must be eternal.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it too


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

This is my first antler slingshot, so I guess I stumbled on some good luck getting an antler from a mule deer. Charles, that's a good idea, holding the tubing down. I also thought about putting the tubing through 1/2" or so of wider diameter tubing where it meets the leather tab to keep the tubing from kinking right there at the tab. The natural curve on the antler is just awesome. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Hedgewolf (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks really lovely Ted


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice fork


----------

